# Rear control arms, again. Opinions on Jeg's brand adjustable



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Was wondering what everyone thought of these
Jegster 40083 Jegster Rear Control Arms for 1964-72 A-Body

My concern is the adjustable end being a heim joint type of thing. Will it last on a street driven car that is driven a lot? Or is it more of a race car type thing?

BTW, the ones I had asked about several months ago seem to have been discontinued, along with the company that made them here in Ohio. At least I haven't been able to find them since I bought this car. 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The heim joint will create less bind, and anything tubular will be stronger than the boxed originals. it is best to have at least the uppers adjustable to dial in your pinion angle....:cheers rus


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> The heim joint will create less bind, and anything tubular will be stronger than the boxed originals. it is best to have at least the uppers adjustable to dial in your pinion angle....:cheers rus


:agree .... in spades. On my 69 I went with chromoly arms, fully adjustable, with spherical joints - both upper and lower. Got mine from Spohn Engineering.

Bear


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. Didn't know how good those ends are. 
I also came across some from UMI in Pittsburgh. Those are made in the USA and the price isn't bad.
And I also came across the website for the ones I had asked about months ago. They are TSWF manufacturing in Twinsburg, Ohio. Problem is I am not sure if they are still selling those(adjustable for like $85 a pair.). I sent them an info request about it. Summit racing is selling their tools now, but no control arms. 

I haven't even gotten this thing on the road yet, and want to upgrade it. This is some sort of serious disease! 

Have ordered the kit from madelectrical to put the battery in the trunk plus the other stuff, called the "new system". Plus a couple of more things. $300. Wife wasn't thrilled. Oh, well. It was overtime money anyway. 

Still haven't gotten any pictures. Need to borrow the wife's new cheap digital camera(about $90 and it has more than my $500 camera from 8 years ago) and get some pictures. Been waiting on the weather, the cold has been bothering me alot more this winter than in the past. 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the stuff I got from Spohn, which has been a lot more than just the arms. I didn't say before but the arms I got use their "Del-Sphere" joints. They're spherical, adjustable, and fully rebuildable. They've been good to deal with as a company too. I've also got some UMI pieces --- the rear control arm mount braces..

Bear


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

HMM, those from Spohn look good too. 
Decisions, decisions. Although the ones from TSWF are really in my price range, just not adjustable. 
Have to wait and see I suppose. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to get the braces too. The UMI ones seem good. Do you really have to hammer the floor with other brands or is that just advertising hype from them? Since they all seem pretty much the same price, that would make a difference. 
Russ


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

russosborne said:


> I want to get the braces too. The UMI ones seem good. Do you really have to hammer the floor with other brands or is that just advertising hype from them? Since they all seem pretty much the same price, that would make a difference.
> Russ


Didn't have to hammer anything to install the UMI braces. Notice I got the ones with the bend in them to follow the contour of the floor. You can see from the photos, without that bend they would have been VERY close to the floor - might have had to "adjust" it a little.

Also, very important (IMO) to get adjustable UPPER control arms at least. That gives you a way to adjust your driveline angles, otherwise, it's a crap shoot whether or not you'll get a vibration if you've changed anything from it's stock location. Adjustable lowers are really just for being able to set rear alignment (make sure rear wheels exactly square with front) and also to let you vary wheelbase just a tiny bit, like if you need to move things to fit bigger tires.

Bear


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, like normal I screwed up. The TSWF brand are adjustable. Both ends even, although I don't know if that really matters.And they still sell them, I just got an email reply to my question today. 
Looks like I am going to go with these at this point. SHEET METAL INTAKES
(I know it says intakes, but the arms are on the top of the page)

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

russosborne said:


> Well, like normal I screwed up. The TSWF brand are adjustable. Both ends even, although I don't know if that really matters.And they still sell them, I just got an email reply to my question today.
> Looks like I am going to go with these at this point. SHEET METAL INTAKES
> (I know it says intakes, but the arms are on the top of the page)
> 
> ...


That 'both ends' dieal is because the way they adjust is by backing off the jam nuts and then turning that sleeve in the center. Otherwise you'd have to remove them to adjust them and that would be a huge pain...

They may be just fine. If they're made so that one end can swivel even with the jam nuts locked down, then they'll allow the rear end housing to articulate much better than the stock ones would.

Bear


----------

